# First time making spinners



## Mooseman75 (Feb 28, 2018)

We are trying to get ready for the walleye and my son wanted to make his own spinners so I figured it would be cheaper. Here is his first 3 he made. The 1 on the left is a meps style while the 2 on the left are for a bottom bouncer,


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice. I started making spinners with my dad when I was a kid as well. That was almost 40 years ago. I still make my own. Good for you to go that route. Jann's Netcraft http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ is still the best place around to get components. Though, Sportsmans has been increasing their supply in recent years so that is cool.

Good for you!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

For Walleye terminal- I really like http://www.lakeeriewalleyecandy.com/products.html


----------



## Mooseman75 (Feb 28, 2018)

That was an awesome site. Thank you for sharing it


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

Those are great looking spinners! Good luck this spring.


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

I got an email that said Jann’s Netcraft is offering a free 25 piece blade set with any purchase. Let me know if you would like the promo code.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

My father taught me to tie flies when I was about 8 or 9 years old. I am still doing it decades later and think of him each time I do. It's also very rewarding to catch a fish on something you have created. Hope they work well for the two of you.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

bandhunter said:


> I got an email that said Jann's Netcraft is offering a free 25 piece blade set with any purchase. Let me know if you would like the promo code.


For sure. Post up the promo code.


----------



## bandhunter (Dec 13, 2009)

The promo is X140038


----------

